# Audacity or Goldwave



## jlb307 (Oct 15, 2007)

What do you use, and what works better?
I'm trying to decide.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

I use Audacity at work to record and edit audio. Have also exported audio from Quicktime files in Audacity.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I use Audacity. I like the price (free).


----------



## mryantaylor (Oct 10, 2007)

I've used audacity and it is adequate, but I love Goldwave for more advanced options. If audacity will do the trick though, the price is right.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I've only ever used GoldWave, and I'm very satisfied with it. The one problem I have with it is that their Pop & Click Removal tool distorts the sound too much. I know there are tools out there that don't do that because I used to have a link to one, but I lost it back a few years ago when I switched from MSN to Roadrunner email. I forgot to put the link in my Favorites area.


----------



## Ivixor B (Sep 9, 2008)

I use Audacity


----------



## DeathMask (Mar 14, 2005)

I use Goldwave for editing and Adobe Audition 3 for other stuff. I would recommend using Goldwave 5.14 because it's easier than the newer version and you can find a crack for it easier as well.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I have GoldWave Premium as well. It's all I've ever used. I love it other than as I say the Pop & Click Removal Tool is a little bit lacking. Otherwise I love it.


----------



## Meyers Madness (Mar 28, 2008)

Audacity, It looks a little intimidating at first, but really once you play around with it for a couple of hours, you could probably get the handg of it. I did some editing with it this year, with a little help from halloweiner. Try it, it's (Free) like Larry said


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

GoldWave here. I use 2 versions, one for Win98 and one for Win2K+. I prefer the latter version. Audacity is good (and free), but I got frustrated with the learning curve.


----------

